# Names that go with Caleb ...



## gingermango

So tomorrow is our gender scan :happydance: our dd is called Caitlyn Harmony and or ds is called Lucas Jonothan Bradley so we are trying to think of names that go ...

For a girl we are decided on Evelyn Rose but we are struggling to think of a middle name that goes with Caleb for a boy??


----------



## sunnydazegirl

gingermango said:


> So tomorrow is our gender scan :happydance: our dd is called Caitlyn Harmony and or ds is called Lucas Jonothan Bradley so we are trying to think of names that go ...
> 
> For a girl we are decided on Evelyn Rose but we are struggling to think of a middle name that goes with Caleb for a boy??

Caleb Joseph
Caleb James


----------



## gingermango

Caleb James is one of the hubbys suggestions too, does Caleb Thomas sound ok?


----------



## Mummy2B21

Caleb Jose
Caleb Jason
Caleb Jenson
Caleb Jaxon

I think middle names begining with j sound really nice x


----------



## gingermango

Mummy2B21 said:


> Caleb Jose
> Caleb Jason
> Caleb Jenson
> Caleb Jaxon
> 
> I think middle names begining with j sound really nice x

Thats the hubbys thought too, our original choice of boys name was Jackson so maybe we could use that as a middle name instead.

Only six more hours till we find out the gender so we will see :thumbup:


----------



## rhloveselmo

Caleb John
Caleb Ashton
Caleb Vaughn


----------



## The Alchemist

Imo, when it comes to middle names, I choose it depending on first and last name syllables and its flow as a whole. 

I like James or Jackson as the middle for Caleb. Sorry, I can't think of other middle names atm. 

Gender scans are exciting!!! I miss these moments!


----------



## gingermango

Gender scan done and we are having a boy!!! We have decided to stick with our original choice of Caleb Thomas (thomas is the hubbys name), thanks for all the suggestions:hugs:


----------



## sunnydazegirl

gingermango said:


> Gender scan done and we are having a boy!!! We have decided to stick with our original choice of Caleb Thomas (thomas is the hubbys name), thanks for all the suggestions:hugs:

Congrats on your little boy! Caleb Thomas is a good name and since it is your husband's name it has some meaning. We are doing the same with our son (Isaiah James). I didn't want to do a Jr. so that works. :)


----------

